

Why MIT matters, by Bill Gates - inmygarage
http://www.boston.com/news/education/higher/specials/mit150/Gates/?camp=misc:on:twit:rtbutton

======
karamazov
I don't feel like he's saying anything particularly enlightening - he's just
stating that scientific research is important, and so are the institutions
that engage in it.

